# Modo de servicio ¿como entrar? a una tv.



## Jose Segovia (Ago 2, 2006)

Saludos amigos.            Si es tan amable de algua persona me puede decir como entrar al modo de servicio de una TV. Marca SILVANIA   Modelo SRT 2319.  La cual necesito para hacerles unos ajustes.  Les estare muy agradecido,,, gracias por su tiempo

                               sin más 

                                            su amigo   SEGOVIA.[/b]  :


----------



## williamspx (Ago 17, 2006)

kumpa, kreo ke en la pagina dudaelectronica,com  aparecen varios modos de servicio, ojala te sirva


----------

